# Golf R32 - Wheels



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Wheels 17" - R32 - Mk IV - 5X100*










*SEARCH WHEELS BY VEHICLE - GOLF R32*
*17"* By Weight
Less than 14 LBS
*17*X8 5-100 ET35 SSR COMP 359.00 13.7 lb
14-15 LBS
17X8 5-100 ET35 SSR GT2 415.00 15.4 lb 
17X8 5-100 ET35 K1-TS 239.00 15 lb

17-18 LBS
17X7.5 5-100 ET38 SSR GT7 409.00 17.2 lb 
17X8 5-100 ET35 SSR GT7 419.00 18.1 lb
18-19 LBS 
17X8 5-100 ET35 OZ SL 280.00 18.1 lb
Matt Tuner Silver / Gray discontinued
Available only in Bright Silver 
20-21 LBS 
17X8 5-100 ET35 BBS RD 217.00
17X7 5-100 ET38 OZ SUPGT 253.00
22-23 LBS 
17X8.5 5-100 ET35 BBS CH 415.00
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 SE FOX 5 *135.00*
24-25 LBS
17X6 5-100 ET28 ATI S5 172.00 
17X8 5-100 ET35 MM HT3 179.00
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 OZ CANYON 248.00
17X8 5-100 ET35 SE FOX 6 *139.00* 
26-27 LBS 
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 ATI S5 199.00
17X8 5-100 ET35 ATI DBL FACE 195.00 
17X8 5-100 ET35  MM ACTION 179.00 
17X8 5-100 ET35 MM EV-R 199.00 
17X8 5-100 ET35 MM SPID II 179.00
28-29 LBS 
17X8 5-100 ET38 ATI 9RAZZE 189.00
# = Discontinued but currently in stock
Prices Subject to Change
Check  for
up to date pricing.
OEM Wheel Info, Weights, Photos & Repair
Load Carrying Capacity vs Air Pressure, R32
Wheel and Tire Package Benefits
Mk IV Wheel Gallery
the Wheel Thread
Suspension - R32
Wheel Weights
VAG Tire Sizes
Winter - R32
Bolt Pattern

.
.

..............



As Moderator of The Wheel & Tire Forum, I ask
that if you require my technical input, please
include my name, *Eric* as the 1st word in your
post/question Topic Title.
If at all possible, Please refrain from Emailing Me.


_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 3:28 PM 5-10-2005_


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Wheels - 18" - R32 - Mk IV - 5X100*









*SEARCH WHEELS BY VEHICLE - GOLF R32*
*18"* By Weight
16-17 LBS 
*18*X8 5-100 ET32 SSR COMP 419.00 15 lb 
18X7.5 5-100 ET38 SSR GT1# 399.00 17.5 lb
# Discontinued - one more shipment
expected approx. 10/04
18-19 LBS 
18X8 5-100 ET35 OZ SL 350.00 
18X8 5-100 ET32 SSR GT2 472.00
18X8 5-100 ET32 SSR GT7-H 459.00 19.4 lb
20-21 LBS
18X8 5-100 ET32 BBS RC 494.00 21 lb 
18X8 5-100 ET35 BBS RE 502.00 20 lb 
18X8 5-100 ET40 BBS RS-GT 660.00
22-23 LBS 
18X8 5-100 ET35 ASA JH3 209.00/299.00 Chrome
18X7.5 5-100/112 ET35 ASA JS5 159.00
18X8.5 5-100 ET30 BBS CH 486.00 
18X7.5 5-100 ET35 BOR T-CA 165.00
18X8 5-100 ET35 BOR T-VS# 179.00
18X8 5-100 ET35 OZ SL3 740.00
Bright Silver Some Light Gray in stock 
18X8 5-100 ET35 OZ HYDRA 304.00
18X8 5-100 ET35 SE TEKNO 175.00
18X7.5 5-100 ET35 SE FOX 2 165.00

24-25 LBS 
18X7.5 5-100/112 ET35 ASA JS5 269.00 
18X8.5 5-100 ET30 BBS CH 486.00 
18X8 5-100 ET35 OZ ANTARES 339.00
24-25 LBS 
18X8 5-100 ET35 OZ ANTARES 339.00 
18X8 5-100 ET35 OZ CANYON 324.00 
18X8 5-100 ET35 OZ CANYON2PL 584.00 
18X7.5 5-100 ET35 OZ RECORD 340.00 
18X8 5-100 ET35 OZ SUPGT 325.00 
26-27 LBS 
18X8 5-100 ET35 ATI WIND# 199.00 
18X8 5-100 ET35 ATI LUNA# 209.00 
18X8 5-100 ET35 ATI 9RAZZE 249.00
Silver

18X8 5-100 ET35 ATI RIVA2PC 419.00 
18X8 5-100 ET35 ATI FLASH 299.00 
18X7.5 5-100 ET35 BOR T-TS 219.00 
18X8.5 5-100 ET35 BOR T-TS 239.00 
18X8 5-100 ET35 MM MM-S 249.00 
18X8 5-100 ET35 MM-S SPORT 249.00
28-29 LBS 
18X8 5-100 ET35 ATI INOX 309.00 
18X8 5-100 ET35 ATI 9RAZZE 279.00
SS Face Blk or Silver bk grd.

18X8 5-100 ET35 MM ACTION 239.00 
18X8 5-100 ET35 MM EV-R 225.00 
18X8 5-100 ET35 MM F20 239.00 
18X8 5-100 ET35 MODA R6 229.00
18X8 5-100 ET35 MODA R9 279.00

30-31 LBS 
18X8 5-100 ET35 MM EV-S 225.00 
18X8 5-100 ET35 MODA R8 279.00
34-35 LBS
18X8 5-100 ET35 MODA R10 299.00







_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 2:52 PM 5-10-2005_


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Wheels - 19" - R32 - Mk IV - 5x100*









*SEARCH WHEELS BY VEHICLE - GOLF R32*

*19"* By Weight
18-19 LBS 
*19*X8 5-100 ET35 OZ SL 479.00 
19X8 5-100 ET32 SSR GT7-H 519.00 
Lt Gray or Silver w/Mach Lip
19X8 5-100 ET32 SSR GT2-H 562.00 
Silver
24-25 LBS 
19X8.5 5-100 ET30 BBS CH 517.00 
19X8.5 5-100/114 ET35 KOS RACE 319.00 
19X8 5-100 ET35 OZ SUPGT 399.00
19X8 5-100 ET30 OZ SL3 820.00
Brt Silver w/Mach Lip not Gray

26-27 LBS 
19X8 5-100 ET35 ATI RIVA2PC 489.00 
28-29 LBS
19X8 5-100 ET35 OZ ANTARES 429.00
30-31 LBS 
19X8.5 5-100 ET35 ATI INOX 359.00
19X8.5 5-100 ET35 ATI 9RAZZE 299.00
19X8.5 5-100 ET35 ATI 9RAZZE 359.00
19X8.5 5-100 ET35 ATI 9RAZZE 389.00
19X8 5-100 ET35 MM ACTION 299.00
19X8 5-100 ET35 MODA R6 299.00
32-33 LBS 
19X8.5 5-100 ET35 MM EV-R 269.00
19X8 5-100 ET35 MM EV-S 259.00
19X8.5 5-100 ET35 MM F20 279.00
19X8 5-100 ET35 MODA R8 329.00
36-37 LBS 
19X8 5-100 ET35 MODA R10 339.00






_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 2:52 PM 5-10-2005_


----------

